# SILLY HUMANS



## dylan mckenna (Mar 8, 2014)

GO AHEAD AND DO IT!
STRIP MY RIGHTS TAKE MY LIFE
BUT YOU WILL NEVER HAVE MY SOUL
PROPEGANDA ROTTEN LIES
PUSHING FORWARD SHALLOW GOALS
SILLY HUMANS THINKING SMALL
BUYING SHIT IN SHOPPING MALLS
WHILE ANCIENT MONEY PULLS THE STRINGS
TO FILL OUR THOUGHTS WITH SIMPLE THINGS
BUT THE FUNNY THING IS......
THE JOKES ON THEM
THEY SPENT THEIR ENTIRE LIVES
PURSUADING US TO SPEND
THE EXPERIENCE THEY LOST
ALL TO BECOME THE MIGHTY MIGHTY BOSS
TO CREATE A LIVING HELL
IN WHICH THEY WILL BE THE ONLY ONES LEFT TO DWELL


----------



## creature (Jun 22, 2014)

holy fuck, buddy!!

that is goddamned fucking GOOD poetry!!

thanks!!


----------



## dylan mckenna (Jun 30, 2014)

creature said:


> holy fuck, buddy!!
> 
> that is goddamned fucking GOOD poetry!!
> 
> thanks!!


hey thanks man!


----------

